# Aussie moving to Cyprus



## Jenni Jenni (May 8, 2011)

Hello,

I am a 27yo female who is currently researching a move to Cyprus later this year from Australia and I am new to the forum - so hello!

Australia has a working holiday program with the island which has helped in my destination decision. 

A few questions to start:

1. Any other Australians living in Cyprus on the forum? Love to hear your experience.
2. I work as a news editor here and was wondering if working for an English online newspaper there would be a very tough industry to crack. Any ideas about the best way about this? I am currently contacting the main online publishers.
3. How easy will it be as a single female to meet people and get settled into every day life?
4. Is it unusual for expats to live in the north? 

Thank you kindly for your time, hoping I used the forum correctly!
Jen


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

1. There's plenty of Australian-Cypriots in Cyprus which I'm sure you will bump into.
2. You would essentially be limited to the Cyprus Weekly and the Cyprus Mail nationally in terms of newspapers, I think the British Forces may have their own paper as well. Not sure how easy it would be to get a job with either of them. 
3. I think making friends is easy, especially with other expats. Once you make one friend you will make many more. It's how the place works most of the time and a lot easier if you live in a coastal town (although the newspapers are both based in the capital as far as I'm aware).
4. No, but not as developed there and not recognised by any country other than Turkey so opportunities are limited and far less expats there than the south in any case.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jenni,

Welcome to the forum.

1/ Yes there are Australians as well as Australian Cypriots here.

2/As well as the newspapers that Zin has mentioned there are also local ones such as Paphos post etc. Also expat magazines such as the The grape vine and Paphos Living etc.

3/ There are plenty of single females and it shoudl be easdy enough to make friends especially if you join a gym or or walking club or do some voluntary work to meet people.

4/ The North is not recommended if you want to buy as there are huge problems with property in the North and many expats stand to lose homes they have bought and lose all their moeny. 
If you are going to rent it is safer but the infrastructure is poor and as zin says the North is illegally occupied by Turkey and not recognised by any other country.


----------

